# Hymer 644 English owners manual



## Steve69

HELP!!!
Has anyone got an English version handbook for the German one I have for Hymer 644/

Hymer Germany say cannot help, Hymer UK Brownhills never answered!!!


----------



## JeanLuc

You may get a better response if you say what model year 644 you have, and whether it is a B644, C644 (or even a GT644 in some years). Hopefully, the following will work for you.

If you can track down someone with the correct manual in English, ask them for the reference number of the book. It normally appears in the footer of each page. There will be a sequence of date: month/year; language, then a long number, then some more letters and numbers. It is the long number in the middle that you want.

Then put the URL string below into your browser's address bar, BUT substitute the number '1269361' in the string I have given, with the one you have got from the correct manual. That should take you to the Hymer document download site and give you a pdf of the correct manual.

https://gebrauchte.hymer.ag/Anleitungen/1269361.pdf

Philip


----------



## AndrewandShirley

You have a PM


----------



## ardgour

What year is your 644. Ours is December 2003 and we have the manual in english

Chris


----------



## davesport

As per Philips link. The number for the manual for the B644 (2006) is 1311428.

Thanks Philip  

D.


----------



## Steve69

It is a Hymer B 644 manufactured 1995 with blue flashing-is it a Starline or Blueline


----------



## billmac

I emailed Hymer Germany with the serial number and they sent me and english copy within 48 hrs. So it may well be worth trying them again.


----------



## Steve69

Greatful thanks to Andrew and Shirley Pilbro

I can email their pdf file as an attachment
[email protected]


----------



## Denizen

This might qualify as the most useful thread I have ever seen!

Can someone give me the relevant number for a 1994/95 B564? I would literally kill for that manual..

Thanks in advance


----------



## androidGB

billmac said:


> I emailed Hymer Germany with the serial number and they sent me and english copy within 48 hrs. So it may well be worth trying them again.


I've tried 4 times and never got a response 

Andrew


----------



## jhelm

I have two manuals in pdf format from around 2,000 or before. They seem to apply to all versions of the 644. If someone wants one I can email them.


----------



## Denizen

Thanks for the offer, jhelm.

I would like to take a look at one to see if any of it applies to earlier models.
Can you email to [email protected]?

Thanks again.


----------



## pdqsoft

*1998 B544 - English manual?*

Hi all

I have just bought this, with no manual. Does anyone have the relevant link to Hymer's documentation please?
Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Nicolasa

Hello jhelm

Would you be able to email me the PDF for the B644 as we've just bought our first Hymer but it came without instructions ! Thanks ([email protected])


----------



## outoftown

*Send me a pdf please*

Hi, Could you email me the hymer manuals if you still have them please as I'm finding them hard to get for my hymer b660. Many thanks.


----------



## outoftown

*Hymer b660 1992*

Hi, I'm looking for the pdf for this model and year - anyone got any ideas / pdf that could be emailed to me?? Thanks.


----------



## Westkirby01

Hello Outoftown

I posted the 550/554 and 660 a while ago

Resources/Useful Downloads/manuals

Hope this is the one you need

Regards


----------



## dryle

Westkirby01 said:


> Hello Outoftown
> 
> I posted the 550/554 and 660 a while ago
> 
> Resources/Useful Downloads/manuals
> 
> Hope this is the one you need
> 
> Regards


how can i get into the resources page? when i clip on the old site it shows me as a guest.

I'm looking for the manual for a 1998 CS 644 in english


----------



## jiwawa

You probably have to be a member to access that (and you may be, I can't see that much on the phone).

If you are, there's a problem with the old site being a different logon to the new (since the Canadians took over a few years ago n they haven't managed to sort it out yet.)

If you contact @VS_Admin they should be able to sort it out for you.

Any problems, give us all a shout again m


----------

